# Advice about my Standard Poodle



## hallogoose (Mar 27, 2018)

I want to start off by saying that I have been around many dogs in my life. I grew up with a dog, in college I both walked and dog-sat may dogs and continued to do that even after graduated. I had been thinking for a couple years previously about getting a dog, and waited until I had graduated. When the time came, I was super excited. After dogsitting a 10 year old Standard poodle, who was absolutely lovely, I decided to start looking for a standard poodle. They were way out of my price range until I found a breeder on craigslist--it was a great price and a beautiful puppy. I ended up getting her.

Now, she is still a puppy. She's about 10 months now, but she is pretty much a nightmare. I've tried training her with positive reinforcement and I've tried a lot of things to get her to behave. But it seems like i have to be watching her 100% of the time. She jumps on counters, eats food, chases my cat, sometimes pees and poops inside rather then letting me know, barks at EVERYTHING........ She knows how to sit, lay down, she knows leave it and she knows off. But she just doesn't learn. And she knows when she's doing something bad, but she keeps doing it. Even when I try calling her name or get her to come to me, she just stands there waiting for me to play tag with her, and it takes an endless effort whenever I need to wrangle her because she runs away. 

We have to keep her harnessed most of the time indoors because if she's left to roam the apartment then she will wreck havock. And she won't leave my cat alone, which is stressing my cat out a lot. I know that's just a poodle thing, though, because they are hunters. 

I've been told by both my parents i can't bring her home which is really hard because that means I can't go home, because I can't go without my dog. None of my friends will watch her. I can hardly bring her anywhere with me because she's so obnoxious, barking, jumping, chewing on things and tugging on the leash really hard (that's another thing she can't seem to learn--she ALWAYS pulls on the leash). This is hard for me because when I've had dogs or watched dogs I usually take them everywhere with me, and it's something I enjoy doing. Even when we went camping and brought my dog Fish, she barked at EVERYTHING and was just super energetic and wouldn't sit still and it made the camping trip really frustrating and stressful. She also got into a lot of our food even though it was packed away. 

Anyway, I'm just looking for some advice. She's become a huge menace. And I love her to bits--when she's calm and nice. But 80% of the time she is not. It's made my life super chaotic and stressful. I've been observing lately and I think she has a bit of anxiety in her, and she's scared about a lot of things.

I guess I'm just looking for some advice on this. Has others standard poodles been these bad as a puppy? Will it go away? What can I do? I'm always trying to train her but a lot of the time she's too energetic to listen to me or pay attention to what I'm doing with her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You have a teenage brat at the moment, it gets better. you will get lots of advice here, I have a bunch of littles so when they went through their bratty stage they were easier to corral. 
Good luck


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of this is bratty teenage behavior, but I hate to say that some of it may just be a poor temperament since Craigslist is not really the best place to find a great puppy. A bargain up front is not necessarily a life long bargain.

I realize your resources are limited, but I urge you to find a good trainer to help you before these habits are so well rehearsed that they are intractable. A 10 month old spoo should not be house soiling ever unless left for hours and hours. Here is a link to the Association of Professional Dog Trainers "find a trainer" tool. I suggest you aim for a person who has a CDPT-KA certification. You need to act on this right away.

I will add that one of my spoos was a wild puppy and one was super easy, but even the wild child didn't do most of the things you are dealing with at all or for very long. Both of my poodles are very high drive since I do performance sports with them and selected for very up personality puppies.


----------



## hallogoose (Mar 27, 2018)

The main issue is that I can't afford a trainer really. I work a minimum wage job and most of my income goes towards bills--I've read a lot of books and been to a few puppy classes as well as having been around many dogs. I've tried positive reinforcement and praising her when she relieves outside specifically, but it's seems that she doesn't care to hold it in when she's indoors so I have to be really attentive of letting her out at regular intervals. And even then, sometimes when I let her back inside and look away she just goes inside anyway.

But yeah, it's going to be hard for me to afford a professional dog trainer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh boy, she sounds like a holy terror teenager! My dogs were both challenging, but nothing like yours. You're going to need a good management plan. 

1. Is she crate trained? She sounds like she could benefit from a nap or two every day in a crate. When they're overstimulated, sometimes it's because they're just exhausted. 

2. Does she get ample free play exercise? All spoo puppies need this daily! Preferably your own yard or a dog park as long as it's safe. 

3. Do you do daily training sessions with her? I feel like physical exercise is the most important for my dogs to have good behavior, but mental exercise is also super important. 

4. Does she have enough chewies? Bully sicks, cow ears, trachea chews, no hide chews, etc. My dogs required these EVERY DAY of puppyhood past 1 year old. 

I hope these tips are helpful in getting you on the right track. You definitely are in the most challenging phase of your pup's life, but with exercise and training (I highly recommend your local AKC training club), things will probably get better.


----------



## hallogoose (Mar 27, 2018)

1. Yes, she's crate trained and doesn't soil her bed or our bedroom because its where she knows she sleeps. 

2. I take her to the dog park every day for about an hour and she runs around a lot and chases other dogs!

3. I try to train whenever I can, like I have her sit before I feed her and when I tell her to leave it (which she knows the command for) I always try and praise her and praise her for going outside and other stuff throughout the day.

4. SO many. My mother got her a bark box 1 yr subscription and she has SO many toys now. But even with them all over, she still likes chewing on my fake plants and the blinds and it's hard when I rent and know I'm going to have to pay for it later on.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

hallogoose said:


> 3. I try to train whenever I can, like I have her sit before I feed her and when I tell her to leave it (which she knows the command for) I always try and praise her and praise her for going outside and other stuff throughout the day.
> 
> 4. SO many. My mother got her a bark box 1 yr subscription and she has SO many toys now. But even with them all over, she still likes chewing on my fake plants and the blinds and it's hard when I rent and know I'm going to have to pay for it later on.


At ten months, she's capable of learning much more. I would teach her obedience and maybe some tricks. 

Toys are not the same as chews. It's physically exhausting for them to chew on a bully stick. It is a great calming tool. I've never met a dog that would chew blinds over a bully!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hallogoose said:


> The main issue is that I can't afford a trainer really. I work a minimum wage job and most of my income goes towards bills--I've read a lot of books and been to a few puppy classes as well as having been around many dogs. I've tried positive reinforcement and praising her when she relieves outside specifically, but it's seems that she doesn't care to hold it in when she's indoors so I have to be really attentive of letting her out at regular intervals. And even then, sometimes when I let her back inside and look away she just goes inside anyway.
> 
> But yeah, it's going to be hard for me to afford a professional dog trainer.



I hate to be a buzz kill, but when one takes on owning a dog the cost of buying it is the smallest of expenses. Grooming, food, health care and training can all add up to substantial amounts of money every year for the duration of the dog's life. zooeysmom's suggestion of finding an AKC sanctioned obedience club is one way to find lower cost training (for example non-members at my club pay $185 for an 8 week beginner class (which includes membership for one year) or $18 per class for single classes). This puppy doesn't sound like she is ready to be in a class though since she has seemingly little ability to focus on what you are trying to teach her. When I have had people with such wild adolescents come to class I usually recommend that they do some privates before joining a class.

Personally I would stay away from the dog park until you get her to respect you and to behave decently for you. Dog parks tend to amplify things that are not so wonderful in dogs that aren't really well trained.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> zooeysmom's suggestion of finding an AKC sanctioned obedience club is one way to find lower cost training (for example non-members at my club pay $185 for an 8 week beginner class (which includes membership for one year) or $18 per class for single classes). * This puppy doesn't sound like she is ready to be in a class though since she has seemingly little ability to focus on what you are trying to teach her. *When I have had people with such wild adolescents come to class I usually recommend that they do some privates before joining a class.


I guess it depends on the club? Ours has a beginner class that is for dogs older than 5 mos. with no training.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Even though you grew up with dogs and walked them, it sounds like this may be the first dog of your own. Getting a young puppy is a lot of work and you have to start training and praising right away, you should do three or four short training sessions everyday. I have a couple of questions, please don't take them the wrong way.
How old was your puppy when you brought her home?
Have you scolded her when she's relieved herself inside?
Are you disinfecting indoor areas where she has peed?
What do you mean by harnessed inside?
Have you trained a puppy or dog yourself before now?
Maybe the answer to these questions and any others people might have help them give you more specific help. Hang in there it's a tough age.


----------



## hallogoose (Mar 27, 2018)

She was 3 months when I got her and brought her home.
I've never scolded her, but when I catch her peeing inside I take her outside, and when I see pee or poop inside I pick it up and clean it with a disenfecting cleaning spray--but I guess the smell still lingers because she always goes in the same spot. Sometimes when I see her getting ready I do yell mostly in shock to try and stop her, but it doesn't usually work because she just looks at me and lets it all go before I can get her to take her outside. 
I have a training leash, which is one of those tight leashes... not sure what they're called, but I have it attached to a door and leave her on it. I used to crate her but she grew out of that so now I use that and have her bed right there so she can lay on it.
I have not trained a dog myself, no, so it is new to me and pretty difficult. Not sure if it's just my dog, because she seems especially hard to train.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

hallogoose said:


> She was 3 months when I got her and brought her home.
> I've never scolded her, but when I catch her peeing inside I take her outside, and when I see pee or poop inside I pick it up and clean it with a disenfecting cleaning spray--but I guess the smell still lingers because she always goes in the same spot. Sometimes when I see her getting ready I do yell mostly in shock to try and stop her, but it doesn't usually work because she just looks at me and lets it all go before I can get her to take her outside.
> I have a training leash, which is one of those tight leashes... not sure what they're called, but I have it attached to a door and leave her on it. *I used to crate her but she grew out of that so now I use that and have her bed right there so she can lay on it.*I have not trained a dog myself, no, so it is new to me and pretty difficult. Not sure if it's just my dog, because she seems especially hard to train.


Oh, you need a bigger crate. See if you can find a used one on Craigslist or Nextdoor.com I can almost guarantee you will see a difference if you start giving her crated naps. They need that security to really calm down. Both of mine benefited (and still do) from crate naps.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My first question when I hear about such a "wild child" is, "What are you feeding her?" Often first time owners make the mistake of thinking they will save money by buying the cheapest dog food out there. Feeding you dog, for example, a corn based meal can result in behavior issues. Money's tight, I get that, but a calmer dog, in your situation, is invaluable.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I guess it depends on the club? Ours has a beginner class that is for dogs older than 5 mos. with no training.



We welcome dogs of all ages and all levels of experience, but that doesn't mean all classes will be positive experiences for all teams. It depends on many factors. If the class is too large or has a dog or dogs with real behavior problems then it would not be a good environment for a puppy like the OP's. The handlers have to be very committed to doing all needed "homework" to make progress. I had a woman with a sweet golden pup who was just a bit of a handful. The owner never did any work in between classes and their presence in the class was very taxing for all concerned (me, my assistant and the other teams). They would have been better off with a private trainer to start and then to come to a class after some basics were in place.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So many good YouTube videos, Kikopup, Dr. Sophia Yin, too. Sometimes the local shelters offer very economic training classes. One of the best private classes we ever had was free. The adult daughter of a friend of mine who shows and owns Great Danes came for a visit with her mom. She was missing her dogs and was happy to offer pointers. Buck is my first poodle and I had to keep reminding myself that they are the Ferrari’s of the canine world and I only had experience with VW’s! They can outsmart you and outrun you so firm and fair training has got to be ongoing until they hit the magic age of two or three. Also poodles can read a room. If you are stressed and desperate they know that, so add calm to firm and fair. You need to get her housebroken first. Put a plant or her food dish on top of that magic spot and heap on praise and treats for outdoor success.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hallogoose, it's obvious you want to do better for your girl and yourself or you wouldn't be asking for help. Other than what myself and others write on this post, there are lots of places on the forum that offer some great info on potty training and training in general. I'm no expert but I'll do my best, there are lots of experts and caring people here who I'm sure will help out. Sometimes when we bring these little guys home, they are so cute and small that we may let some things slide, but they are very smart and grow quickly. You could be in the position of playing catch up now, but the more effort and consistency you put in the better things will be for you both. I don't use dog parks but we don't have a good one, if you do then it will give her a chance to run and play. Take the opportunity walking to and from the dog park to practice some loose leash walking, meaning she doesn't have to be at your side in a heel position but she can't pull either. If she gets to the end of her leash, stop, and stay stopped until she makes a move towards you. She will soon learn that pulling means you don't go anywhere. Have treats with you and feed them often for good behaviour. Use the dog park too, call her and when she comes give her an extra special treat and then release her "ok go play". That way she doesn't think coming to you is always a stop to fun and leaving the park. Leaving her tied to the door isn't teaching her anything at all, and not a nice way to spend a lot of time. Where and what do you do with her when you are gone to work or something? You can tether her to you (maybe a longer leash than you have) and that way you are right there to help her know what's right and wrong. I know it's hard because it's just instinct, but try not to yell or say anything when she pees inside, just head right outside with her. You have definitely got to thoroughly clean the places she has soiled already. Start over potty training, take her out (you gave to go with her) every couple of hours and after she eats and as soon as she wakes up. Be prepared with a fabulous treat when she goes outside and to make a fool of yourself dancing around. It also helps to use a word to put pee on command, I just say "go pee" but others have their own command. I'm sure I've left lots out but maybe other will help. She's a smart sweet girl, she's a poodle after all, and she just needs you to help her figure out what's required of her. Good luck, and don't be afraid to ask anything of the people on this forum.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Whew didn't finish reading all the posts but it sounds like you have your hands full. I have trained may a dog but in my 60's I still learn new techniques from this forum and from others. First you need to budget for a new crate and start from step 1. At 10 months she is still a puppy and you have a lot of work to do. I will pm you some links that I have found helpful, if that is ok?


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Hallogoose,
My Raven was also difficult to potty train. I had unrealistic expectations based on the intelligence of the breed and tried letting her out of the crate too soon also. I remember well her last indoor accident was at 11 mo during the holidays. I did get a bigger crate as suggested here and went back to basics. She was wild and mouthy until well over a year old and by age 2 she was very different, now, at 4 she is finally making progress in Competative obedience work although we are a lot farther behind where I thought we'd be by now. I started her in obedience group classes at 5 months! 

As lily_cd re is good about reminding us, your girl will benefit from a mixture of physical and mental exercise. It was exhausting but I was very deliberate about Raven's mental stimulation because I was very worried that with her high intelligence if I didn't channel it she could develop destructive behaviors. Now she is a joy to live with but still higher energy than I would have chosen if I'd known what to look for. I did not know enough about spoos what I got mine and it was very different than what I had always had with collies? However, she is always silly and fun and makes me laugh.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Raven's Mom said:


> Now she is a joy to live with but still higher energy than I would have chosen if I'd known what to look for. I did not know enough about spoos what I got mine and it was very different than what I had always had with collies&#55357;&#56900; However, she is always silly and fun and makes me laugh.


Spoos need more stimulation than any other breed in my experience. All of our other dogs are dogs; the spoos are like kids.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Housebreaking can be difficult for some dogs, so don't despair yet. Yelling is not working. I know some people say yell to interrupt your dog, and then go outside. Those people do not have poodles. Poodles get scared by yelling and learn that you're scary. That's not what you want your dog to feel about you. 

Instead of yelling, your job is to be a detective. What time does your dog pee? What time does your dog poop? What's the dog's schedule? Every ___ hours. Set a timer for slightly earlier than your dog goes potty and head outside. Throw a party with praise and treats and toys when she gets it right. When she gets it wrong, it's a learning experience for you. My dog can hold her pee _____ hours. My dog needs to poop _____ hours after eating. Once you figure that schedule out, you'll be on your way. 

Detective work and setting timers helped Noelle. I hope it helps you, too. Noelle didn't signal to go out until she was almost two. Like I said, it can take some dogs a long time. But, Noelle got it. I'm sure your dog will, too.


----------

